# Wanted: Northern Virginia



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Want to buy 5-10 acres of wooded, private land for homesteading.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I wish you a lot of luck.. You couldn't have picked a more expensive place to try... I left NOVA for just that reason... Even if you find land, it's crazy expensive... taxes included


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Tell us what you need, should be interesting. Be sure to tell us what your concept of "Homesteading" is.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's some listings for Fredrick County... QUite a few nice looking ones... 

This site is mostly for land, but you can check other counties too.. 

http://www.landwatch.com/Virginia_land_for_sale/Frederick_County


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Simi- that wasn't considered Northern Virginia when I left many decades ago. Just how truthful are those "2 hours to D.C." boasts?? And does northern Virginia really extend that far out now?


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd say Frederick, Clarke, Loudoun, Fairfax, Warren, Fauquier, and Prince William. 2 hours from Frederick county? Maybe at three in the morning!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Two hours to DC could be PA or the Vienna Metro Station depending on the time of day and whether you are moving in the same direction as rush hour or not. We used to live near where Braddock runs into the beltway with no stoplight at the end of our road. It could sometimes take 30 minutes for a right turn just to get out depending on how generous a driver would be (which was not often) and a left turn was impossible.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I live 50 miles from DC and it can take anywhere from 60 minutes to 8 hours to get there, depending on what's going on with I-95 :shrug:

Where I am is considered NoVa by many....too far north to be Central Va....

You can get 10 acres in Orange County for a decent price, or go slightly south on 95 (if you commute) into Caroline County and there are still deals to be had. Caroline Co schools are terrible, so unless you have no kids or homeschool that's not a good place to go though.


----------

